# Not sure how to fix bad disbudding



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have two doelings. We have used the disbudding iron 3x on them, sadly  and one seems like we have actually accomplished the disbudding, but the other, will have horns, unless I do something. I want to keep her, but only if I can fix this. This was just our first go around with disbudding and I think we finally figured out, we just didn't burn long enough the very first time, which was at 7 days old, and we should've done it a few days sooner. She's 4 months now, and the pics below will show you what they look like. I don't know if I should band or what??? Any advice is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## chicken-coop (Jan 19, 2014)

Best advice, take her to your vet and have the horns removed. Most vets will gouge out the horn growth bone which will leave a hole in the skull until the bone regrows, but she wont have horns. You will have to keep her dry and from getting debris in the hole. 2x3 bandaids with some vet wrap works well for this. I've burned several dozen babies and still get a scur now and then.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

What are the pros and cons of vet horn removal versus banding? Our wether has one horn that's about two inches long now, and appears to be still growing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do they break off easily? You could just trim them. If the disbudder still fits over them you can disbud again.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have heard about vet removal, but I hate to risk infection. Plus, I don't think my local vet really does much with livestock. I believe the iron will fit over one horn, but the other may be a bit wide. I don't know how much blood-flow she would have in there, if we tried to cut them and then cauterize. I've tried to read up about banding, and with them being shorter and maybe not near as much blood-flow, if that would be my better option. I am wore out with the iron, and just feel terrible having to do that again, but I can if I really need to. Disbudding has been a true experience! I wish it were as easy as clamping.


----------



## nestinghillsfarm (Jun 15, 2015)

New to goats. Do you have to do this to all new does. And why??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you disbud properly, you should only have to disbud once. But when you are just starting, it is scary to keep the iron on for as long as you need to (it really isn't long but feels like minutes when you first do it).


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have not had any personal experience with banding horns but have two very good friends that have banded horns with great success. Once the horn falls off there is no hole in the sinus cavity to deal with. I would go that route if it were me instead of cutting them off. Either way is not going to be fun for the goat but I think banding would be less tramatic.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

nestinghillsfarm said:


> New to goats. Do you have to do this to all new does. And why??


We just prefer them to not have horns. The ones we bought originally had theirs removed, and I'd just soon it be all one way or the other. It's each to their own. Some like the horns and don't think they should be disbudded. They do play a lot and this way, they can't damage each other, but on the flipside, I have a friend that has all horned does, and never had any problems. Also, keeps them from getting hung up in fencing panels, but another friend of mine put pvc across the horns, to keep them from getting stuck. This one is very calm natured, and if she kept them, it would probably be fine, but I'd still like to take care of them. It's just up to you as an owner.

I'm new to raising goats, too, so I still have lots to learn!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

ksalvagno - next year will be better!! My husband has disbudded calves before and said he never had this trouble. They are just so very, very young when they need it, but we are not afraid to do it correctly next batch. Rather do it just ONCE. I was so shocked they are so forgiving. They didn't even act like it bothered them, right after we let them up. 

peggy - thanks for input! I was looking at her today, and I think my iron will actually fit over the right horn, but the left is too wide. When your friends band, how long are their goats horns, when they do this?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Does banding horns really hurt for the goats?


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Banding seems to give them a headache for the first couple days. Banamine is usually used.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My one friend has done older kids before but has also done adults. Here are a few pics of her adults that she did. The last pic are the same two goats after the horns fell off and they never grew back.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you, Peggy! I like how neat their heads look after banding. I found a thread where someone had posted pics and step-by-step instruction & I think this is definitely the way I'm gonna fix my problem. I'm amazed at how quick those horns take off when they start growing. Belle's are growing everyday, I swear! Gonna get a bander tool ordered. Just have to research what kind. I guess they are all the same??


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Chloe123 said:


> Thank you, Peggy! I like how neat their heads look after banding. I found a thread where someone had posted pics and step-by-step instruction & I think this is definitely the way I'm gonna fix my problem. I'm amazed at how quick those horns take off when they start growing. Belle's are growing everyday, I swear! Gonna get a bander tool ordered. Just have to research what kind. I guess they are all the same??


Chloe - would you be able to post the link to that thread? My yearling buck has scurs. He's so gentle that they're not a major problem, but I'm concerned that the way they're growing (close to the head and with a strong curve) they might become problematic as they get longer. Thanks!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

peggy said:


> My one friend has done older kids before but has also done adults. Here are a few pics of her adults that she did. The last pic are the same two goats after the horns fell off and they never grew back.


Those photos are pretty impressive, Peggy! Thanks for sharing them...I'd never given banding much serious consideration because I'd heard more horror stories than success stories. But your friend obviously had a great outcome!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

top_goat said:


> Chloe - would you be able to post the link to that thread? My yearling buck has scurs. He's so gentle that they're not a major problem, but I'm concerned that the way they're growing (close to the head and with a strong curve) they might become problematic as they get longer. Thanks!


 Hi top_goat, I am just learning how to navigate everything on this forum, so I don't know how to post it to you, but the title of it is "Tutorial: Surgically Banding Horns", posted by Little-Bits-N-Pieces. I did figure out to subscribe to it, so I can find it quickly when I receive my banding tool. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

For banding horns, you want the tool that does the flat bands, not the round green ones. The green ones roll too much.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

If you file a notch at the base of the horn in a couple spots, you can use the green bands cause then they won't slip. Some people even use a bit of duct tape to help hold them in place.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Chloe123 said:


> Hi top_goat, I am just learning how to navigate everything on this forum, so I don't know how to post it to you, but the title of it is "Tutorial: Surgically Banding Horns", posted by Little-Bits-N-Pieces. I did figure out to subscribe to it, so I can find it quickly when I receive my banding tool. Hope this helps.


Thanks, Chloe -- that'll help. Good luck with yours!

EDIT: Found it! Thanks!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Type of bander??*

I've been researching banders, but want to make sure I get the right tool. Are the ones they use on horns, the exact same as the ones for castrating? My supply places that I deal with, don't show that they even carry banding equipment, or maybe they're called something differently.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can just buy the one with blue handles at TSC along with the green bands.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> You can just buy the one with blue handles at TSC along with the green bands.


Thanks Karen! We are going to town tonight, so TSC will be my first stop!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought a Nubian doeling who ended up with horns like that after supposedly being disbudded. My vet sedated her and then cut them with horse hoof nippers. Then he burned them with the disbudding iron. It left a couple of dime sized holed, but I had no issues with keeping them clean or with healing. It wasn't pretty, but it was done and over with in a short time besides the healing.


----------

